

Important Question About Emailing Contacts List - almogK

Hi Hackers,
I have a question and would be interested to get feedback and thoughts.<p>In my Google Apps email account I have over 7,000 contacts (possible more with my previous startup account), everyone on the contact list has had some kind of interaction with me via direct email. I wanted to send out an email to everyone telling them about something that I&#x27;m working on.<p>Keep it short really and email based not a newsletter<p>I was looking at using MailChimp but that&#x27;s pretty expensive you pay per subscriber per month, this is a one time email and don&#x27;t want to pay such a cost. I checked other services and it&#x27;s the same.<p>I looked at using GMail but they limit how much you can out per day or as a batch.<p>So right now I developed my own small tool that does this via SendGrind, I important my contacts via CSV and connect my SendGrid API key and can create a simple text based email which is sent out.<p>First I wanted to know if this would feel like spam? Can anyone else use a tool like this? Would this become a spam tool? Is this approach good or bad. Anyways glad to get feedback
======
hamoperator
Mailchimp (or Mandrill if you want the API backend) is free for first 12k
emails per month. If you are only sending it once, it shouldnt be an issue.

Better to use that then SendGrid since it'll less likely to hit spam folders.

It does sound a bit like spam since this will go to every single email account
that has mailed you or you have mailed before. Would it be better to just use
Facebook / Twitter / Linkedin + email ~200-300 people.

~~~
almogK
So I can't use Mailchimp as it cost per subscriber or contact, Mandrill is
fine they just updated their pricing and removed the 12K free per month. This
is why I went with SendGrid.

Can't use Facebook or LinkedIn I don't connect with everyone I email.

~~~
hamoperator
I didn't realize the pricing changes. Mandrill is super easy and its $10 for
25k emails. But Sendgrid sounds fine too.

~~~
almogK
Yes Mandrill or SendGrid it can only done via API calls which is why I built a
small tool I guess the bigger question is it spammy? and will anyone else use
it? Trying to decide if I should make is public or maybe open source it more
towards public offering with a one time fee

